# Composer



## d.kowlesar (Feb 16, 2009)

My fav composer of all time has to be Steven Schawrtz and I also love the work of James Horner epically in the sound track to titanic. Not sure if this discussion would fit in here as this isn't classical but hey, they're my fav's!


----------



## toughcritic (Jan 22, 2007)

If it makes you happy..


----------



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

Okay, this is just wrong.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I might go along with James Horner. After all, film soundtracks are in many ways what we would think of as program music, but with a much stricter program. But if we're discussing blockbuster film composers I'd go with Basil Poledouris, a most underrated film composer I think.

Schwartz? You are free to enjoy whatever you want. My tastes have slowly evolved to encompass things I would never have dreamed liking when I was younger. So I won't knock it in case I have to eat my words later -- when I'm about 140.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

another long time poster


----------

